# Speeding up curing



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

A Couple more questions fo my new soaping" friends...
How do you "bake" soap to speed the process? What temp? Out of the mold :reallyI'm a little confused about this process. 
And how do you actually know when it is done?
Does everyone test the PH? 
What stage to test PH? 
Thanks :lol


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

You're asking about Cold Process/Oven Process? Simple. I have an electric oven, so, once my soap begins to set up in the mold, I turn on my oven to the lowest setting of the warming cycle. My mold just fits. I put it in the warm oven, turn off the heat, and just leave it there--sometimes up to overnight. It doesn't seem to affect gelling, and soap is ready to unmold as soon as it's cool the next day.

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have propane and the old stove is 1957 so the temp control is not the best but I always heard 150 degrees for 1 hr and then turn oven off and leave in over night. Ready to cut and use in the morning. This is how I do most all my soaps.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I put it in at 170 which is the lowest my oven will go (check flashpoints of your fo to see if you really want to do this). I leave it on for 2 hours then turn it off and leave it in the oven overnight. Unmold the next morning.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also put my dehumidifier on do wick out the moisture. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

To speed up my cure times I like to do water discounts. Unless I'm dealing with a finicky FO I like to soap with a 40% lye solution. I don't do any sort of PH testing. My testing consists of doing the zap test or just using a piece of the soap to see how it leaves my skin feeling. Here's a question. When you are using an FO with a low flash point, does that just mean the fragrance will burn off if you stick it in the oven at a higher temp or will you get overheating issues? I don't do much CP/OP because my log molds won't fit in the oven. Plus when I have done this with my slab mold I have had too many batches that overheat or get on oil slick on them.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Only problem I have ever had was when using orange EO in my fragrances and they seem to always turn out oily on top and I end up doing a rebatch. but 150 never seems to bother with any flash points for me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you go above a flash point you can physically see (does that make sense  a vapor of chemicals burn off, this is likely your more expensive notes in your scent. Citrus is really the worst, the problem is if it is mixed with anything they will raise the flash point way above what the single orange EO should be. There is alot of controversy about anything that is steam distrilled being able to be more than single strengthed, like 3x or 5x. Considering steam distillation has NO way of concentrating scent because you aren't boiling down anything, like when you thicken gravy by cooking it with the lid off to simmer off the water and make it more concentrated....it would mean that 5X is likely uncut with 3x and plain strength being cut. There are those much wiser about all this that don't like talking out loud on forums dance:


----------

